# Nvidia GTX480/470 wieder verschoben? (16.04)



## thommy96 (29. März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe heute erfahren das die Fermi Karten erst am 16.April kommen soll statt 12.April! wieder 1 Woche verschoben? 

Technic3D News: Caseking listet Grafikkarten GeForce GTX 470 und 480 von Gainward im Shop


----------



## Shi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GTX480/470 wieder verschoben?*

Dude, das sind 4 Tage  keine Woche


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GTX480/470 wieder verschoben?*

Die paar Tage machen da auch nichts mehr aus, wird wohl jeder schaffen zu warten.


----------



## thommy96 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GTX480/470 wieder verschoben?*

trotzdem ob 4 Tage oder mehr! wie lange sollen wir noch warten? ich habe schon bei Alternate vorbestellt! 
Ich habe ab 5.April bis 16 April Urlaub! und ich will den Urlaub mit meiner GTX 480 genießen, wäre doch blöd wenn ich die Karte erst habe wenn mein Urlaub vorbei ist und hart arbeiten muss! 
ich habe extra im April Urlaub genommen wegen der neuen Fermi!


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GTX480/470 wieder verschoben?*

Was soll ich sagen selber schuld, erst mal abwarten ob die Karten dann auch verfügbar sind. Bei ATI siehst ja auch nicht so viel besser aus.


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GTX480/470 wieder verschoben?*

un da sagen manche, wow mache süchtig xD


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GTX480/470 wieder verschoben?*

Wie geht das dann, hast du heute schon ne Fermi geraucht.


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GTX480/470 wieder verschoben?*

rauchen? geht ja gar nicht! man kann fermi höchstens abrauchen lassen...


----------



## Rotax (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GTX480/470 wieder verschoben?*

Hättest dir mal lieber eine HD5870 gekauft, die könntest schon seit einem halben Jahr genießen.

Die GTX480 wurde ja ein Flop.


----------



## Bääängel (29. März 2010)

Aber jetzt bitte kein fanboy Gewschwafel wieder. 

@Topic 
Desto später Fermi kommt, desto stärker wird die Stromrechnung der Fermi-woller geschont.


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. März 2010)

Die GTX 470 ist doch gut, gar keine Frage. Nur die 480 ist halt etwas fragwürdig.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GTX480/470 wieder verschoben?*



thommy96 schrieb:


> trotzdem ob 4 Tage oder mehr! wie lange sollen wir noch warten? ich habe schon bei Alternate vorbestellt!
> Ich habe ab 5.April bis 16 April Urlaub! und ich will den Urlaub mit meiner GTX 480 genießen, wäre doch blöd wenn ich die Karte erst habe wenn mein Urlaub vorbei ist und hart arbeiten muss!
> ich habe extra im April Urlaub genommen wegen der neuen Fermi!



ob du die karte ,,geniessen " kannst ist dann die andere frage 
Treiber, lautstärke, hitze, verbracuh, ich würde das nicht genuss nennen. Vor allem nicht für den preis dafür^^

P.S.: von welchem hersteller haste die karte gekauft?


----------



## matti30 (29. März 2010)

wenn er bei Caseking bestellt hat, dann kann´s nur Gainward sein. Weil, so wie ich das gelesen hab, bietet Caseking erstma nur Gainward Graka´s an.


----------



## Funkyfunk (29. März 2010)

Nur weil Caseking die Karte erst am 16.4. bekommt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass irgendwas verschoben wurde.
Abgesehen davon, dass Caseking nur ein einzelner Shop in D ist, kommt noch dazu, dass sie nur die Gainward vertreiben.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. März 2010)

also ich hab grad mal nachgeguckt,bei hardwareversand.de is die 480 von point of view schon ab 6.4.10 verfügbar. Link dazu : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Point of View GeForce GTX480, 1536MB DDR5


----------



## Ralle@ (29. März 2010)

Ich sehe es schon kommen.
Die hat schon die Glühbirnen verboten, als nächstes kommt das Ferm/Thermi verbot


----------



## Krabbat (29. März 2010)

ja soweit kommts noch
verbot von zu ernergieuneffizienter hardware!
dann könnte nvidia gleich dicht machen


----------



## thommy96 (29. März 2010)

ist die Point of View Geforce GTX480 auch gut wie Zotac und Asus?


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. März 2010)

die sind alle gleich. Das einzige was sich unterscheided sind die aufkleber 
Sonst vollkommen gleich (schlecht^^)


----------



## syrus700 (29. März 2010)

Bei Atelco sind se für 06.04.2010 gelistet!!! Vertrau da aber net ganz so drauf... Selbst mein Mauspad von ROCCAT is ne woche später eingetroffen als gelistet.... :0


----------



## Sionix (29. März 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Desto später Fermi kommt, desto stärker wird die Stromrechnung der Fermi-woller geschont.



 und deshalb wird es bei mir höchst wahrscheinlich eine ATI(5870). 
ich warte mal die nächste generation von nvidia ab


----------



## macskull (30. März 2010)

Wer weiß, warum die sich verzögern.
Vieleicht undervoltet Nvidia per Bios ja seine gesamte Fermiproduktion.
Zugegebenermaßen unwahrscheinlich...wär aber dann zu Release ne nette Überraschung.^^


----------



## thommy96 (30. März 2010)

Mist hätte ich die Point of View GTX 480 bestellt bei Alternate! Ich habe die Asus GTX 480 bestellt  
Ich merke das Point of View früher kommt auf den Markt als Asus! Weil Asus zeigt keine Produkte der GTX 480 auf der Homepage von Asus, daher denke ich das Asus später kommt


----------



## tm0975 (30. März 2010)

wird nicht die letzte verschiebung sein. und selbst wenn dann mal 1000 karten kommen, sind die eh schnell weg und das warten auf den mai beginnt. ich jedenfalls habe mir gerade 2 stück 5870 vapor-x bestellt (ja 369 €). bin mal gespannt, ob pixmania diesmal liefert.



macskull schrieb:


> Wer weiß, warum die sich verzögern.
> Vieleicht undervoltet Nvidia per Bios ja seine gesamte Fermiproduktion.
> Zugegebenermaßen unwahrscheinlich...wär aber dann zu Release ne nette  Überraschung.^^



garantiert!


----------



## Sionix (30. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> wird nicht die letzte verschiebung sein. und selbst wenn dann mal 1000 karten kommen, sind die eh schnell weg und das warten auf den mai beginnt. ich jedenfalls habe mir gerade 2 stück 5870 vapor-x bestellt (ja 369 €). bin mal gespannt, ob pixmania diesmal liefert.
> 
> garantiert!



auf die hatte ich auch ein auge geworfen. wäre nett, wenn du mir mal nachher nen kleines resume schreiben könntest (höhe breite geräsuche etc) 

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (30. März 2010)

macskull schrieb:


> Wer weiß, warum die sich verzögern.
> Vieleicht undervoltet Nvidia per Bios ja seine gesamte Fermiproduktion.
> Zugegebenermaßen unwahrscheinlich...wär aber dann zu Release ne nette Überraschung.^^


 
Hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn da noch was in der Richtung bis zum Release verbessert wird.


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

macskull schrieb:


> Wer weiß, warum die sich verzögern.
> Vieleicht undervoltet Nvidia per Bios ja seine gesamte Fermiproduktion.
> Zugegebenermaßen unwahrscheinlich...wär aber dann zu Release ne nette Überraschung.^^



Gute Überraschung ja, aber wird wohl nicht so kommen, weil Nvidia schon relativ viele Grakas an die Boardpartner und die Händler geschickt hat, sodass alle zurückgerufen werden müssten. Das wäre ein sehr hoher Kostenaufwand und daher sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## henmar (30. März 2010)

ist doch egal, wie lange die karten verschoben werden, denn die karten werden erst eine zufriedenstellende verfügbarkeit haben wenn tsmc die 40nm herstellung in den griff bekommt. man geht davon aus, dass das erst im 4. quartal diesen jahres passiert


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. März 2010)

Also mir ist die Verspätung ... total egal! Das was nVIDIA diesmal produziert hat, geht schon mal gar nicht, das ist meine Meinung! Ich werde jedenfalls zu AMD/Ati wechseln in naher Zukunft ... vielleicht bin ich bei der nächsten Generation wieder dabei, aber erstmal muss nVIDIA aufwachen, denn der Stromverbrauch ist für heutige Zeiten einfach inakzeptabel.


----------



## bulldozer (30. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> wird nicht die letzte verschiebung sein. und selbst wenn dann mal 1000 karten kommen, sind die eh schnell weg und das warten auf den mai beginnt. ich jedenfalls habe mir gerade 2 stück 5870 vapor-x bestellt (ja 369 €). bin mal gespannt, ob pixmania diesmal liefert.
> 
> 
> 
> garantiert!


 
Eine 5970 wäre viel billiger gewesen als zwei 5870 Vapor-X


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. März 2010)

und wenn, die paar tage werden euch jetzt auch net umbringen oder


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Aber nicht so schnell.


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Eine 5970 wäre viel billiger gewesen als zwei 5870 Vapor-X



Beitrag zum Thema? Ne HD 4830 ist auch billiger 

@Topic
Die Frage wäre jetzt noch, ob Nvidia wieder etwas an der Graka ändert, oder ob Nvidia einfach am Anfang mehr ausliefern möchte.


----------



## H@buster (30. März 2010)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Eine 5970 wäre viel billiger gewesen als zwei 5870 Vapor-X


und langsamer und lauter 

Schade, dass sich das ganze noch weiter verzögern soll... ich will endlich nen Preissturz!


----------



## syrus700 (30. März 2010)

Da ihr ja alle schreibt, das die nVidia´s ach so beschissen und schlecht sind wird das AMD/ATI bestimmt auch net übersehen und bestimmt kein Preissturz anzettlen... Vermut ich mal, würd ich nämlich auch net machen wenn ich weiß das alle mein Produkt haben wollen


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

syrus700 schrieb:


> Da ihr ja alle schreibt, das die nVidia´s ach so beschissen und schlecht sind wird das AMD/ATI bestimmt auch net übersehen und bestimmt kein Preissturz anzettlen... Vermut ich mal, würd ich nämlich auch net machen wenn ich weiß das alle mein Produkt haben wollen



AMD lässt sich jetzt auch von einem Forum wie dem unseren beeinflussen lassen.  Ich glaube die wissen schon was sie machen und wann sie Preise senken und steigen lassen können.


----------



## tm0975 (30. März 2010)

Sionix schrieb:


> auf die hatte ich auch ein auge geworfen. wäre nett, wenn du mir mal nachher nen kleines resume schreiben könntest (höhe breite geräsuche etc)
> 
> mfg



kann ich machen, das mit der kartenlänge ist schon nicht ganz ohne...



bulldozer schrieb:


> Eine 5970 wäre viel billiger gewesen als zwei 5870 Vapor-X



jap, aber da gibts zuweilen probleme, wenn man die mal in 2 kisten zerren will^^


----------



## thommy96 (30. März 2010)

Was mache ich jetzt Leute? ich habe eine Asus GTX 480 bei Alternate vorbestellt, war bestimmt ein Fehler, weil von Asus nicht gehört habe über die GTX 480! nur Alternate bietet die Asus GTX 480 an! Hardwareversand und Atelco bieten (noch) keine Asus GTX 480 an! nur von MSI, Point of View und Zotac! 
Deswegen denke ich das Asus die Karten erst viel später raus schick! 
Ich würde gern ne andere GTX 480 bestellen, entweder von Zotac oder Point of View! die von Point of View kommt schon am 6.April! was mache ich nur? Kann ich nicht die bestellung von Asus noch stonieren oder so? ich will gern ne andere GTX 480! oder was meinst ihr? wird Asus auch pünktlich ihre Karten rausbringen? Wenn ja, warum haben Hardwareversand und Atelco nicht als vorbestellung die Asus ENGTX480?


----------



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

@thommy96, klar kannst Du stornieren, bei Alternate kein Problem. Du kannst das sogar online machen .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## thommy96 (30. März 2010)

ich habe storniert, aber die karte ist noch drauf unter meinen bestellungen! kann ich trotzdem die Point of View jetzt vorbestellen?


----------



## tm0975 (30. März 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> ich jedenfalls habe mir gerade 2 stück 5870 vapor-x bestellt (ja 369 €). bin mal gespannt, ob pixmania diesmal liefert.



juppie, die karten sind auf dem weg!


----------



## thommy96 (30. März 2010)

Will keiner meine wichtige frage beantworten?


----------



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

@thommy96

Klar, warum solltest Du das nicht machen können .
Die Karte ist doch storniert, wenn Sie dennoch auf dem Weg sein sollte *lach* musst Du das Paket einfach nicht annehmen. Erst mit Erhalt der Ware, ist ein Geschäft abgeschlossen. Dein Storno muss erst mal bearbeitet werden--->schau mal auf die Uhr . 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## thommy96 (30. März 2010)

so ich habe jetzt die Point of View GTX 480 bestellt, das komische ist nur das sie nicht unter ,,Meine Bestellungen´´ gelistet ist!


----------



## Eiche (31. März 2010)

thommy96 schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt die Point of View GTX 480 bestellt, das komische ist nur das sie nicht unter ,,Meine Bestellungen´´ gelistet ist!


warum bestellst du eine karte wenn der liefer thermin noch garnicht feststeht der preiss wird fallen biss mitte april


----------



## syrus700 (31. März 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> warum bestellst du eine karte wenn der liefer thermin noch garnicht feststeht der preiss wird fallen biss mitte april



kann ich mir zwar kaum vorstellen das der preis runter geht, aber schön wärs


----------



## Bääängel (31. März 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> warum bestellst du eine karte wenn der liefer thermin noch garnicht feststeht der preiss wird fallen biss mitte april



Es gibt keinen Grund den Preis zu senken, wenn eine hohe Nachfrage besteht aber keien Grakas vorhanden sind, da geht der Preis, wie man bei der HD5870 gesehen hat, eher nach oben.


----------



## Eiche (31. März 2010)

ok dann habe ich keine GTX480 von asus für 468€ mit porto gesehen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Computer-Notebook-Shop der Fa. iTNetBase - (Komponenten/Grafikkarten/Grafikkarten,Asus Grafikkarte ENGTX480/2DI/1536MD5 / NVIDIA GeForce GTX480 / 1536MB / PCI-E / 2xDVI-I / Grafik PLUS mit CUDA)


----------



## Bääängel (31. März 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> ok dann habe ich keine GTX480 von asus für 468€ mit porto gesehen



Wart nur ab, am Anfang war das bei der HD5870 auch erstmal so.


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. März 2010)

Die Evga GTX480 HydroCopper FTW sollte dank einer Swiftech Single Slot Wakü + 1x Heatpipe + 1x separatem Hauptkühlkörper schön kühl bleiben. 

GPU & V-Ram sind moderat von 700 auf 750 MHz, respektive 924 auf 950 MHz übertaktet.

Beim Preis wird es dann schon heisser : +/- 699 USD, 1:1 machen das natürlich +/- 690 €.  

Optisch macht die GPU auch was her, die Karte ist mein persönlicher Wunschkandidat...  

EVGA bringt wassergekühlte GeForce GTX 470 und GTX 480 - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (31. März 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Wart nur ab, am Anfang war das bei der HD5870 auch erstmal so.


weiss ich doch aber alternate hatt jetzt dadurch die preiss einiger karten 20€ nach unten angepasst


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

wers braucht!?


hoffentlich kommen erst ende Mai die ersten Karten bei Kunden an!


----------



## Eiche (31. März 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> wers braucht!?
> 
> 
> hoffentlich kommen erst ende Mai die ersten Karten bei Kunden an!


dann bleiben die karten am markt AMD wie NV teuer mal drüber nachgedacht bevor du dir sowas wünschst


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

ja aber nur von dem Punkt aus. die 5% unterschied in der Leistung, wenn man eine 5870hat, kann man mit OC ausgleichen.


----------



## Eiche (31. März 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ja aber nur von dem Punkt aus. die 5% unterschied in der Leistung, wenn man eine 5870hat, kann man mit OC ausgleichen.


nach der rechnug kann mit der gtx480 daraus auch 10% mehr leistung machen


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

sicher ohne das du eine Kernfusion auslöst? eine 5870 ist aber auch locker auf über 15% Oc zu bringen.


----------



## Eiche (31. März 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> sicher ohne das du eine Kernfusion auslöst? eine 5870 ist aber auch locker auf über 15% Oc zu bringen.


ahh hier 20% !!!!!! aber nee wollte ehh den MK-13 verbauen auf eine der beiden von daher was solls die die zuerst Hd5870 mit 2GiB oder GTX 480 unter 380€ fällt wird gekauft


----------



## devon (1. April 2010)

ASUS Grafikkarte ENGTX4802DI1536MD5 NVIDIA GeForce GTX480 1536MB PCI-E 2xDVI-I Grafik PLUS mit

ziemlich zuversichtlich mit 2-3 Tagen versandfertig


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Ist bestimmt ein Shop der in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Eintreffen rechnet, oder eine falsche Angabe. Gab es bei den HD 5000ern auch oft genug.


----------



## Genghis99 (2. April 2010)

Hoffentlich hält meine GTX275 noch ein Jährchen. Ich würde mich schwarz ärgern, wenn ich immo eine neue Karte kaufen müsste.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. April 2010)

@ Shi warum steht bei euch allen PC wird von PCGH aufgerüstet ??
Das kannst du doch selber machen oder nich ?


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Er hat bei so einem PCGH Gewinnspiel gewonnen, PCGH rüstet seinen PC Gratis auf.


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. April 2010)

Aso


----------

